# Anything similar to PCD without buying a car?



## Mercedes Benz (Apr 7, 2014)

I am on the West Coast so it's difficult to do PCD. The easy part is to pick up the car. The hard part is to drive it across the country.

Anyway to simulate PCD? Can you just visit?

The other possibility is to have a grand summer vacation, pick it up and drive it west.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

The BMW 101 Program is just like PDC without the delivery. You pay though.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

The Performance Center has several paid programs that are more in depth than PCD. Look at their website for more details.
Having said that, I'd vote for the grand vacation


----------



## Mercedes Benz (Apr 7, 2014)

The Other Tom said:


> Having said that, I'd vote for the grand vacation


Thanks for the answers.

I can think of many places to stop by on such grand vacation. These are places that I would never fly just to see.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I've been to the Zentrum(Museum) 3 times and will visit again in May for SE Sharkfest. I wouldn't drive or fly across the country just to visit but if I were in the area it is worth a visit if you are interested in BMWs. They have a decent display of cars and bikes. You may be able to get a factory tour but all they build there now are SUVs. I think they are currently expanding and retooling to add the X1 in addition to the X3 and X5.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Sorry, didn't read your post fully. Yes, you can "just visit" the PCD. They have a gift shop there that's open to the public, and you can also go to the cafeteria if it's not too crowed. You can stand in the parking lot and watch the cars go around the skid pad. As rmorin49 said, you can visit the Zentrum (about a mile from the PCD) and do a plant tour if they are offering it.


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Cross Country Trip*



Mercedes Benz said:


> I am on the West Coast so it's difficult to do PCD. The easy part is to pick up the car. The hard part is to drive it across the country.
> 
> Anyway to simulate PCD? Can you just visit?
> 
> The other possibility is to have a grand summer vacation, pick it up and drive it west.


We did the PCD back in October 2012. Living in San Diego, my wife & I had never 
Driven Cross Country. This trip ticked off one of our "Bucket List" items. 
We did the Southern Route , & it was fantastic. The PCD experience was awesome .
We then took 12 days to go west to San Diego. The main cities we stayed in were Atlanta,
Pensacola , 4 days in New Orleans , Houston , Oklahoma City (Norman ), Santa Fe 3 days &
Albuquerque . We then spent the weekend in Scottsdale . Our 2013 BMW 335i performed
Up to our standards. If you can take the time. We heartily recommend it to you & your family !
Good luck. It will be a trip go a lifetime !


----------



## Hill (Jul 16, 2009)

SD330i said:


> We did the PCD back in October 2012. Living in San Diego, my wife & I had never
> Driven Cross Country. This trip ticked off one of our "Bucket List" items.
> We did the Southern Route , & it was fantastic. The PCD experience was awesome .
> We then took 12 days to go west to San Diego. The main cities we stayed in were Atlanta,
> ...


+1 If you can make picking up your car the excuse you need to drive across the country and never have, do it.


----------

